# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Thạch dừa mát lịm cho ngày hè đang tới - Các quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Coco Jelly
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: 21 Trần Phú
> 
> Xem địa điểm Coco Jelly_


Mùa hè sắp đến. Điều tôi thích nhất là chọn được một quán nào đấy thật mát với những món lạnh thật ngon. Tôi thử đưa ra gợi ý cho các bạn tham khảo để tìm đến và thưởng thức xem sao nhé! Cùng nhau làm một chuyến tới Coco Jelly chuyên các loại thạch - 21 Trần Phú nào.



Tuy là có cửa hàng cửa hiệu đàng hoàng, nhưng ít khi khách vào trong quán ngồi ăn. Với "địa lợi" là vỉa hè cực thông thoáng, quang cảnh ngắm nhìn rộng mở, nên ai đến quán cũng ngồi ngay ngoài để vừa ăn vừa ngắm phố, nghe nhịp sống.

Tôi gọi món ăn quen thuộc và ưa thích: Thạch dừa. Quá ư tuyệt vời!


Nhìn quả dừa trắng nõn, vừa to để no căng bụng. Vì thạch dừa làm lạnh nên khi nhân viên vừa mang ra, bạn chỉ cần hít hà một hơi đã thấy mát lạnh rồi.


Thạch trong, sạch sẽ, thơm mùi dừa. Cùi dừa non, ăn lại ngọt. Còn đâu cái oi bức của mùa hè nữa nhỉ?


Coco Jelly với menu khá phong phú, giá cả lại khá rẻ. Bạn chỉ cần mang 30k đã có thể thử một món hay ho ở đây rồi.


Người người ngoài phố nhộn nhịp, ùn ùn xe cộ qua lại. Mình ta ngồi man mát với thạch dừa. Đời còn gì thú hơn!

_>> Xem địa điểm Coco Jelly

__Nguồn: didau.org
Cùng khám phá Quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội - cac quan an vat o Ha Noi_

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn những quả dừa kìa hấp dẫn quá :c
Mùa hè nóng nực mà được xúc cùi dừa trong quả thế kia thật là tuyệt vời

----------


## pigcute

Bao giờ phải dẫn bạn bè ra đây vừa xúc dừa vừa buôn dưa lê luôn thể  :cuoi1:

----------


## thuty

Ăn thạch dừa ngon đấy, mỗi tội ăn 1 quả no căng bụng

----------


## duh

@ pigcute ơi, cậu và bạn bè nên thử đi, ngon lắm, mát lắm :X
@ thuty: thế mới chất lượng  :Wink: )

----------


## lunas2

nhìn ngon thía nhỉ

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhớ mòn thạch dừa  qá
Ngày xưa còn đi học chiều nào cũng ra ăn thạch dừa

----------


## lovetravel

oa, ngon quá, mình rất thích ăn dừa

----------


## littlelove

nhìn ngon quá cơ

----------


## damvanhuong

ngon thế.lúc nào phải dẫn ng iu ra mới được.hihi

----------


## littlegirl

trông ngon thế

----------


## rose

rất kết món thạch dừa, vừa mát vừa bổ

----------


## loplipop

Nhìn quả dừa ngon quá
Tưởng thượng thoai đã thấy ngon rồi

----------


## wildrose

ăn hết 1 quả chắc no vỡ bụng mất  :cuoi1:

----------


## thientai206

mình thích nhất kem dừa

----------


## dauhalan

bữa nọ đến ăn ngon lắm
hum nào lại đến đây ăn mới được

----------

